# [APPS] Power Options - apps can shutdown or restart Win10Mobile by a button



## T4ufik_Hidayat (Aug 1, 2016)

Do you still remember smiliar apps "Reboot Now" for this? Yes, Reboot Now in old time working for WP8 device only. Then, WP8.1 is born, the apps no longer can use because Windows Phone 8.1 is not supported by offical API's.

Now, in Windows 10 Mobile. I'll bring back the smiliar functional apps. It's pure official API by MSFT and same using like in Device Diagonistic Hub.
First, I must say thanks to MSFT to open the door for Windows 10 Mobile so we can use this function by the API directly.

No else feature available, only main feature. 
- *Shutdown*
- *Restart*
- *Pin tile to start screen*

Here is for *how to increase our power/lock button from damaged*
Just tap in screen to make some important action like:
- to Lock your phone, use apps like _#1 Lock Screen_ or _OneTouch Lock_, etc..
- to Turn Off or Reboot your phone, use my apps you can download in below link
_Full change logs you can see in "what's new" in the Store._
*Download*​
Thanks :fingers-crossed:


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 1, 2016)

App not working for me


----------



## epraes (Aug 1, 2016)

Not working for me either. Device Portal is enabled with authentication off as asked, but the app insists it's not and won't do anything.


----------



## LagSeeN (Aug 1, 2016)

App not work for Redstone build


----------



## T4ufik_Hidayat (Aug 2, 2016)

yep. I'm using offical TH2 and the apps working like charm in TH2. I think in RS1 it's have bugs by MSFT update, but don't worrie I will fix it soon.


----------



## djtonka (Aug 2, 2016)

T4ufik_Hidayat said:


> ...offical TH2 ...

Click to collapse



Are you still believe it? LOL
============
BTW, the app not responding when pressing Restart or Power off on my Blu HD with Redstone


----------



## T4ufik_Hidayat (Aug 3, 2016)

djtonka said:


> Are you still believe it? LOL
> ============
> BTW, the app not responding when pressing Restart or Power off on my Blu HD with Redstone

Click to collapse



Just like i said, I sill got bug in RS1 (14393), but it's working fine in TH2 (10586), I'll try fix it ASAP. What's LOL in here buddy? TH1 is 10240, TH2 is 10586, and RS1 is 14393.


----------



## T4ufik_Hidayat (Aug 23, 2016)

Apps updated to version 1.2.22, bring issue fixed for Windows 10 Mobile Anniversary Update


----------



## djtonka (Aug 23, 2016)

since is only one paid version, not supposed be to moved over apps forum?


----------



## epraes (Aug 23, 2016)

No free version anymore?


----------



## tameness (Feb 16, 2017)

*I want to use free*



T4ufik_Hidayat said:


> Do you still remember smiliar apps "Reboot Now" for this? Yes, Reboot Now in old time working for WP8 device only. Then, WP8.1 is born, the apps no longer can use because Windows Phone 8.1 is not supported by offical API's.
> 
> Now, in Windows 10 Mobile. I'll bring back the smiliar functional apps. It's pure official API by MSFT and same using like in Device Diagonistic Hub.
> First, I must say thanks to MSFT to open the door for Windows 10 Mobile so we can use this function by the API directly.
> ...

Click to collapse



I want to use free


----------

